# Homeworld series discussion



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't know how many of you guys are aware of this gem, but when I was growing up back in 2001, one of the few games I remember playing vividly was Homeworld. The first time I played it was when it was provided Howeworld Cataclysm Demo with the Digit Playware CD with first issue dated June 2001. I have played Homeworld many times ever since and I can say that it is one of the best Sci-fi games and one of the few truly 3D Real Time Strategy games around. The story is dramatic and the music is heartstopping.

*pics.mobygames.com/images/covers/large/1278859477-00.jpg

More screenshots: Homeworld (1999) screenshots - MobyGames

However, the highlight of this thread is that Homeworld and Homeworld 2 are being remastered and set for release in Feb 2015 and along with Homeworld 3 (release date not known).

If you are a fan of this series as much as I am, then sound off below.

More info:
Homeworld for Windows (1999) - MobyGames
Homeworld 2 for Macintosh (2004) - MobyGames
Homeworld: Cataclysm for Windows (2000) - MobyGames


----------



## aaruni (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't even remember when I started playing homeworld. I got my hands on a demo version from a magazine CD we used to use as a table coaster (it magically worked, even though there were scratch marks and tea stains on it. its like someone / something wanted me to play the game! ). The demo version left me craving for more. It was just enough to set the vibe of the game, but it stopped almost as it began. I played numerous multi player skirmishes against the CPU.

Later, in, 2008, I got my hands on the full version of the game (I found the CD coaster, and remembered about it. I had just gotten access to broadband, and I got it). I have played and replayed the game over the years, and even did some fair amount of modding game files.

The game is amazing. The story line, the voice acting, the music, just perfect.

(I like it so much, that my blog's header is a reference to the game.)

I think it will be apt to put the first few minutes of the game here.

[youtube]pAiJgdjKArg[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2014)

I love that intro. Blew my mind when I saw it for the first time.

- - - Updated - - -

I find it weird that you get to choose to play as the Taidanii and yet the campaigns are the same as the Kushan campaigns.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I find it weird that you get to choose to play as the Taidanii and yet the campaigns are the same as the Kushan campaigns.



It was a last minute cosmetic change, AFAIK.


----------



## asim595 (Dec 16, 2014)

aaruni said:


> It was a last minute cosmetic change, AFAIK.



What is the reason to change it?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah. It doesn't make sense. Lorewise, It's like a sudden role reversal.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2014)

Haven't played the old classics but looking forward to the remakes.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Haven't played the old classics but looking forward to the remakes.



See this intro. It's one of the most epic intros I have ever seen. Imagining seeing this when you were younger.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 16, 2014)

asim595 said:


> What is the reason to change it?



They decided that they would let the player choose between taidan / kushan race (and hence, the race specific ships) without really altering the story line at all. If you choose the taidan race, then you fight against the kushan fleet (but the kushan fleet is still referred to as the taidan).


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 16, 2014)

I had this one a long time ago...
IMHO, pick it up at GOG or Steam sale, totally worth the money.

The battles are cinematic and COLOSSAL!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2014)

It's not on Steam or GOG.

Hoping the remastered editions come on either or both.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 16, 2014)

The only viable option to get retail copies right now is second hand versions from ebay or something.

AFAIK, they said they would release the games via a digital distribution system.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 18, 2014)

FULL HD GOODNESS!!!!!!!!  

*media.moddb.com/images/members/1/288/287113/Homeworld2_2014-07-31_18-00-37-01.png


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2014)

How did you do that? I couldn't play more than 1280x800 or so.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 19, 2014)

Not me. someone posted it in a fb group. Maybe photoshop.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2014)

Wait a sec, is that a screenshot from the remake?

- - - Updated - - -

Looking at that pic, I was instinctively right-click dragging it around. Lol.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 19, 2014)

The URL says its from ModDB. Maybe some HD conversion mod for the original game?


----------



## aaruni (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone who's got an installed copy of HW2, some modding patience, and extra time on their hands, try this out : Homeworld REMASTERED mod - Mod DB .


----------



## aaruni (Jan 26, 2015)

Just discovered this.

[youtube]/MwB_byafzx8[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

OMFG!!!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Desmond (Jan 26, 2015)

The textures still seem low def.

However, its now up on steam for pre purchase.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's the reveal trailer in case anyone missed it:


----------

